# 11dp5dt, brown bleeding



## meemoo123 (Dec 10, 2012)

Can anyone help me.
I'm 11dp5dt and I have a brown discharge, if af is on the way I've never had this before it arrived.
Anyone else had this?
It looks like old blood with brown mucus stuff, sorry for tmi.
I tested on Friday and it was bfn, is it all over?
X


----------



## meemoo123 (Dec 10, 2012)

Well whatever it was it had stopped.


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey,

Did you find out the cause of the bleeding?

xx


----------

